# R22 Problem



## pripate1981 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello All, I have noticed after pulling a vacuum 15-20mins, I have tried charging the unit with R22. After spending almost 20-30 mins charging the unit, it will not take any more gas. I have installed new filter in this very old unit but house still not cooling down. Any help or idea greatly appreciated.


----------



## Residentialtech (Jul 30, 2012)

What's your superheated and subcooling? Pressures?


----------



## pripate1981 (Aug 5, 2012)

10Psig and 175Psig
One side of the evap had ice build up. Cleaned the filter but same problem again. Compressor shuts down after sometimes.


----------



## Residentialtech (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you have a txv expansion valve? If so looks like your valve is bad. Or restriction


----------



## pripate1981 (Aug 5, 2012)

No txv, straight feeder tubes. Pulled a deep vacuum almost 4-5 times for almost 15mns. Did 2 complete recovery and 3-5 times vacuum. Do you still believe there's restriction? Thanx


----------



## Bobdeham (Aug 7, 2012)

*RE 22 problem*

My age is going to show:laughing:but I believe you have a clogged caps tubes and only a few are letting the liquid into the coil. The compressor shutting down due to overheating. Due to it age might be time for an upgrade. The low side would be in a vacuum if it was totally clogged. Most HVAC Tech don't get to see this often since so few are left. Pull a pumpdown and that should confirm it. Hope this helps and best of good luck with it.


----------



## harvey (Jul 20, 2012)

you defiantly have restricted cap tubes.


----------

